# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  как настроить avast + zonealarm

## rafik

avast не обновляется может иззи zone alarma, до этотго пробовал kaspersky лицензионный,  который yandex бесплатно прделагает, тоже не обновляется, SEP тоже.

Короче, как настроить avast баесплатный+ zonealarm  бесплатный. Если в avaste бесплатном нет фаерволла (или есть?),  то почему конфликт межд ними... Спасибо

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

Я, чесс говоря, не знаю в деталях ни одну из этих программ, но нашел следующее: Аваст и ЗА имеют блокировку ПопАпов и Куков. Нужно выключить эту опцию в одной из программ. Попробуйте. К сожалению за успех по выше указанной причине не ручаюсь.

----------


## SDA

Дать разрешение в zone alarm выпускать avast, вот здесь основные настройки Zone Alarm  http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=21332

 В Avast отключить Network Shield (если отключается  :Smiley:  не пробывал)
Новый модуль резидентной защиты, добавленный в avast! 4.5 - Network Shield. Данный модуль обеспечивает защиту от известных Интернет-червей и атак. Он анализирует весь сетевой трафик и сканирует на наличие вредоносного контента. Модуль можно рассматривать как облегченный вариант брандмауэра (или, более точно, как IDS (Intrusion Detection System – Систему предотвращения вторжений).
Если модуль програмно не отключается, то глюки гарантированы.

----------


## rafik

всем спасибо, заработало!

----------

